# Inter e Napoli vs Eintracht F. e Salisburgo in Europa League



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2019)

L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.

Ecco gli abbinamenti

Chelsea-Dinamo Kiev
Eintracht Francoforte-Inter
Dinamo Zagabria-Benfica
Napoli-Salisburgo
Valencia-Krasnodar 
Siviglia-Slavia Praga
Arsenal-Rennes

Zenit-Villarreal


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
> Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.
> 
> Ecco gli abbinamenti
> ...



L'inter semplice per nulla. I tedeschi sono forti. Hanno preso la Lazio a sprangate andata e ritorno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
> Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.
> 
> Ecco gli abbinamenti
> ...


Ottimo per vedere in azione i talenti dell’Eintracht.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2019)

Eintrach e Salisburgo sono due squadre piene di giovani talenti, guarderò le partite volentieri. 
Nel salisburgo sono molto interessanti i loro giovani centrocampisti come Simassekou (già accostato al Milan in estate), e l'austriaco Xaver Schlager. 

Jovic dell' Eintrach penso lo conosciamo tutti, gran prospetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2019)

> L'Inter vincitrice Europa League e Milan vincitore Coppa Italia.
> 
> Firmereste?



alla grande.


----------



## Route66 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Anche le vittorie dei nati dopo al trofeo Birra Moretti mi danno fastidio!!Non firmerei...


----------



## unbreakable (22 Febbraio 2019)

l'anno scorso il fantanapoli e' uscito dal lipsia che era nel girone con il salisburgo che hanno la stessa poprieta' ovvero la red bull..inoltre il salisburgo ha un record fantastico e' imbattuto in casa da non so quanto tempo in europa..
l'eintracht e' una signora suqadra hanno un attacco stellare , dietro hanno dei problemi comunque sono due squadre molto molto ma molto complicate da affrontare..si preannunciano sfide quanto meno ricche di gol


----------



## overlord (22 Febbraio 2019)

Una doppietta di Jovic a S.Siro e gli intertristi muti


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
> Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.
> 
> Ecco gli abbinamenti
> ...



L'Inter rischia (anche perchè matta, come sempre), il Napoli secondo me no, passa sicuro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
> Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.
> 
> Ecco gli abbinamenti
> ...



L'Inter deve stare molto attenta. Salisburgo non semplicissima per il Napoli, ma gli ancelottiani dovrebbero farcela.


----------



## JohnDoe (22 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter giocherà contro Eintracht Francoforte in Europa League, mentre il Napoli contro il Salisburgo.
> Turni abbastanza semplici per le altre big.
> 
> Ecco gli abbinamenti
> ...


Jovic ne fa 4 e manda a casa gli prescritti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Febbraio 2019)

Sarà bello vedere Jovic a San Siro, magari gli piace l'ambiente e pensa di venire da noi


----------



## Goro (22 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sarà bello vedere Jovic a San Siro, magari gli piace l'ambiente e pensa di venire da noi



O da loro per il post-Icardi


----------



## Kayl (22 Febbraio 2019)

Andata male a tutte e due.
Il Francoforte gioca con la stessa intensità dell'Atalanta, ma hanno un attacco molto superiore. Senza contare che nel loro stadio il pubblico è straordinario, cantano e incitano la squadra per 90 minuti indipendentemente da come stia andando la partita, sono carichi a bestia.
Il Salisburgo ha una ricca proprietà che investe bene, se il Napoli li prende sotto gamba avranno una brutta sorpresa.


----------

